# Dr. O'Conner Interview w/ Joe Ladnier



## IRONFIST (Sep 5, 2017)

saw this on pm and thought it was interesting


In the Clinic 11 Interview with Joe Ladnier - Steroids and Kidney Failure - YouTube


----------

